# Hässliche Truetype-Schriften [GELÖST]

## Otto1

Wollte die MS Corefonts unter X11/KDE 3.2 installieren um unter anderem Tahoma als Systemschrift zu verwenden, aber leider ist das Ergebnis grauenhaft -> Truetype Schriften werden "kantig" gerendert, aber seht selbst (schwer zu beschreiben): 

http://213.235.202.34/rendering.png

Noch besser vergrößert erkennbar:

http://213.235.202.34/rendering2.png

Ich habe schon alle Foren durchsucht, aber keine Lösung gefunden (auch der XFree86 Font Deuglification Mini HOWTO brachte mich nicht weiter). 

Habe es schon mit xfs, freetype und (derzeit) xtt als Font Rendering Engine probiert -> immer das gleiche.

Wenn man sich ein bißchen mit der Größe der Schrift im KDE-Auswahldialog ("Auswählen ...") spielt sind die Schriften kurz in Ordnung, sobald man sie aber auswählt und auf "Anwenden ..." klickt, ist wieder das gleiche Problem da.

Weiß vielleicht wer weiter?

DANKE!

PS: Pfade sind richtig eingestellt, ttmkfdir wurde ausgeführtLast edited by Otto1 on Sun Feb 15, 2004 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ralph

Also mal ne ganz blöde Frage, aber hast du Antialiasing aktiviert? Auf deinen Screenshots sieht das nämlich nicht so aus.

Mach das mal und starte kde dann neu.

----------

## toskala

antialiasing ist nichts was man zwingend benötigt um angenehme fonts zu bekommen, die sind definitiv falsch gerendert.

passiert das bei allen fonts?

----------

## Lenz

Trotzdem würde ich das als erstes mal probieren. Siehts dann immer noch blöd aus kann man ja weiter sehen.

----------

## Mac Fly

Is aber eher Symptom- und keine Ursachenbehebung...

----------

## toskala

es ist doch wohl unfug kantenglättung einzuschalten wenn das PROBLEM gar nicht das AA ist! herumdoktoren! *grunz*

----------

## boris64

genau. man benötigt kein AA für gestochen scharfe fonts.

wer erzählt denn sowas, bedenkt doch mal, dass AA erst seit geraumer zeit existiert.

das selbe problem besteht übrigens hier, habe 1000+ howtos gelesen, minifixes ausprobiert,

rumgedoktort, nur um am ende zu sehen, das meine fonts immer noch mistig aussehen.

scheint ein allgemeines x-problem zu sein (und das werde ich solange behaupten, bis ich endlich

die wirkliche lösung für diese fontgeschichten gefunden habe oder mich jemand eines besseren belehrt)

nur so am rande:

benutzt du eine nvidiakarte mit nvidia-treiber?

wenn ja, probier mal 

```
Option          "NoDDC"                  "true"
```

als treiberoption in deiner /etc/X11/XF86Config. irgendwie scheint der nvidiatreiber

da ein wenig mitzuspielen und stellt die grösse der fonts falsch (zu gross) dar.

seitdem ich diese option benutze, kann ich zumindest wieder eine 12pt-helvetica benutzen, ohne zu schielen.

----------

## Lenz

Na besser das ausprobieren als _gar keinen_ Vorschlag zu machen. Was ist denn eure Idee? Bislang sehe ich hier nix geschrieben...

----------

## Otto1

ad "Antialiasing": Habe ich auch schon probiert - sieht "noch" hässlicher aus, außerdem möchte ich 8pt-Fonts nicht Antialiasen (sieht nie gut aus und tut Windows auch nicht).

Das Problem tritt nur bei Truetype-Fonts auf. Wenn ich zB Helvetica als Systemschrift nehme sieht alles normal aus (Helvetica-mäßig eben).

Was ich merkwürdig finde ist, daß wenn ich im KDE-Schriftendialog eine andere Größe als die aktuell eingstellte auswähle wird sie in der Vorschau richtig gerendert - sobald ich aber den Schriftendialog verlasse und nochmals öffne ist wieder das Problem da (beim Restdesktop sowieso immer).

----------

## Otto1

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nur so am rande:
> 
> benutzt du eine nvidiakarte mit nvidia-treiber?
> ...

 

Nein, ich benutze eine Matrox Millennium G200 (mga200g).

----------

## Otto1

Was ich auch merkwürdig finde ist, daß die Truetype-Schriften immer 2x in den Auswahldialogen angezeigt werden. Einmal nur der Schriftname, einmal zusätzlich mit Herstellernamen, zB:

Courier New

Courier New [Monotype]

Tahoma

Tahoma [Microsoft]

Verdana

Verdana [Microsoft]

----------

## Otto1

Das Problem titt anscheinend auch bei Type1-Schriften auf, wie Ihr hier an einem Konqueror-Ausschnitt (Webseite) sehen könnt:

http://213.235.202.34/rendering3.png

In den anderen KDE-Programmen sind Type1-Schriften aber ordentlich skaliert/gerendert.

Vielleicht hat ja noch wer eine Idee??

DANKE!!

----------

## Otto1

Ich habe eine neue Version von Freetype installiert und auf einmal war das Problem gelöst. Jetzt funktioniert alles ...

Trotzdem: DANKE an ALLE!

PS: Wenn's interessiert: ich habe vorher anscheined die Freetype-Version von der LiveCD 1.4 verwendet.

----------

## boris64

 *Otto1 wrote:*   

> Ich habe eine neue Version von Freetype installiert und auf einmal war das Problem gelöst. Jetzt funktioniert alles ...

 

bitte, sag auch welche versionsnummer (2.1.5?!)  :Wink: 

thx

----------

## Otto1

Freetype 2.1.4 habe ich installiert und mit der hat es auch geklappt.

Inzwischen (gestern) dürfte 2.1.5 verfügbar sein, aber habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

----------

